# نكبة 25 يناير .. وطبول الحرب فى سيناء



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2011)

*نكبة 25 يناير .. وطبول الحرب فى سيناء








حينما  يكون الأمر قاصرا على إندلاع المظاهرات والإعتصامات وحدوث إنقلاب  عسكرى  سلمى يقوده الجيش المصرى للإطاحة بنظام فاسد ، يكون الصمت من ذهب ..  أما  حين يتعلق الأمر بأمن ومستقبل ومصير بلد تدفعه إلى حافة الهاوية يكون  الصمت  هو الإستسلام والخيانة ، ويصبح الصمت كفر ويصير من يتبنون خيار  الصمت  جبناء وسلبيين ، وإن تدثروا بثياب الحكمة ، فليس مقبولا على الإطلاق  من  النخبة الوطنية الصمت إذا كان الثمن هو إحتلال مصر وهدم المعبد على من  فيه  ..
** لم يكن بالمفاجأة أن يصرح  اللواء سامح سيف اليزل أن هناك خطة إسرائيلية  تهدف لإستقطاع 7 كم من أرض  سيناء لضمها للحدود الإسرائيلية ، فهذه  المفاجأة قد أعلننا عنها فى مقالات  عديدة منذ حوالى 6 أشهر للتحذير من  سيناريو الفوضى الذى تقوده أمريكا ،  لرسم منطقة شرق أوسط جديد ، وهو ما  تطلق عليه أمريكا "الربيع العربى" ،  والذى بدأته الإدارة الأمريكية فى  تنفيذ هذه الخطة منذ عام 1992 وهو ما  أطلق عليه "جنة إسرائيل 2010" ، وهذا  السيناريو بدأ تنفيذه بكل دقة حتى وصل  إلى المرحلة الأخيرة للتنفيذ والتى  لخصناها فى مقال سابق بعنوان "الأسرار  التى لم تعلن لهدم مصر" والتى بدأت  بتحرش المنظمات الإرهابية المسلحة داخل  قطاع غزة بالجيش المصرى لزعزعة  الثقة فى أمن مصر على الحدود مع إسرائيل وهى  الذريعة التى تسعى إليها  الإدارة الأمريكية للتشكيك فى قدرة الجيش المصرى  على حماية الحدود وقد وضح  ذلك فى تحذير شديد اللهجة للمجلس العسكرى من  وزيرة الخارجية كلينتون ،  كما أن هذا التحرش يساعد إسرائيل على تنفيذ  سيناريو المخطط المعد مسبقا  وتفريغ منطقة غزة من الصداع الحمساوى .. فى نفس  الوقت هو هدف حمساوى  بالإستيطان فى سيناء وإعلان الإمارة الإسلامية التى  تنطلق من العريش  وسيناء ومصر مرورا بالأردن وفلسطين والعراق وسوريا واليمن  والبحرين  والسعودية .. وهذه المنظمات الإرهابية تعتبر أن سقوط مصر هى  الجائزة  الكبرى التى أشارت إليها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، وذكرتها فى  المقال  قبل السابق ..
** نعم  إنطلقت المناوشات فى العريش وهى على الحدود المصرية وسقط قتلى  مصريين كما  سقط جرحى ، ورغم ذلك لم تندلع المظاهرات والإحتجاجات كما نراها  الأن .. بل  أن صحيفة المصرى اليوم المتأمرة على الوطن بررت الإعتداء  الإرهابى على  العريش وقتل ضابط وثلاث جنود بأنهم ثوار متضامنين مع التحرير  ولهم مطالب  يريدون تحقيقها وسوف يعاودون الهجوم على أقسام الشرطة إذا لم  تتحقق مطالبهم  ، ويبدو أن مجدى الجلاد المحرض على هدم مصر لم يجد الفرصة  مواتية لنشر  أكاذيبه ، فلم يمضى بضعة ساعات وإكتشف الجيش المصرى وجود خلية  إرهابية  تابعة لمنظمة الجيش الإسلامى الفلسطينى وتنظيم القاعدة .. وصمت  الجلاد فى  إنتظار كذبة أخرى للترويج لها وتضليل المصريين !! .
**  نعم هذا السيناريو الذى بدأ الأن كتبنا عنه مقالات عديدة وحذرنا ..  ولكن  طبول المضللين وصاجات العوالم كانت أكثر صخبا من أصوات العقلاء  والباكين  على الوطن ، وطبعا الجميع قبضوا الثمن من العاهرة أمريكا !! ..  سقط شهداء  العريش برصاص الإرهاب الغادر لمنظمات فلسطينية توغلت عقب سقوط  النظام  السابق فى أرض سيناء .. وأنشأوا مصانع الأسلحة والمعدات ، فى غفلة  من الأمن  بعد تركيع الشرطة وإجهاض دورها فى حماية أمن مصر بالتعاون مع  الجيش المصرى  الذى يحمى الحدود .. نعم صارت الخطة هو القضاء على الأمن  الداخلى وتوريط  الجيش فى تتبع مشاكل الوطن ومطاردة البلطجية ، حتى يتفرغ  اللصوص من الخارج  للتوغل داخل أرض الوطن .. كتبنا عدة مقالات للمجلس  العسكرى نحذره "إغلقوا  التحرير قبل إحتلال الوطن" ، ومقال أخر بعنوان  "سيناريو التركيع ينطلق من  ميدان التحرير" ، ورغم ذلك إنطلقت ملايين  الشعارات تمجد فى إعتصامات  التحرير التى كانت تنطلق كل جمعة بمسمى مختلف ،  ولم يكن هدف من قبض الثمن  لتخريب مصر سوى لفت أنظار المجتمع بأحداث  التحرير والأسكندرية ومطالب  المعتصمين حتى لا ينتبه أحد لما يجرى على أرض  سيناء وعلى حدود مصر ..
**  نعم بدأ تنفيذ السيناريو ، فالمرحلة الأولى "جس نبض" الجيش المصرى على   الحدود وهى ما تمت على خلفية أحداث العريش ومحاولات سابقة عديدة لهدم معبر   رفح ثم الدعوة التى أقيمت بوقف بناء الجدار العازل ، ثم دعوة المستشار   السابق محمود الخضيرى بفتح معبر رفح بصفة دائمة ، ثم الزيارات المتكررة لكل   من زعماء فتح وحماس إلى القاهرة بزعم جلسات الصلح الوهمية .. يلخص كل ذلك   فى مرحلة تسمى بالتسيب والإنفلات الأمنى ، ونأتى للمرحلة الثانية وهى  بداية  التحرش وإفتعال الأزمات بين كل من منظمة حماس وفصائل تنظيمية أخرى  تابعة  لقطاع غزة والجيش الإسرائيلى ، وبالطبع بدأت بإطلاق صواريخ على إحدى   الحافلات الإسرائيلية والتى أدت إلى مقتل 7 مدنيين وجرح عديد من  المواطنين  الإسرائليين .. وصولا للهدف الذى تسعى إليه منظمة حماس وهو  إحداث حالة هياج  داخل المجتمع الإسرائيلى يعقبها رد فعل للجيش الإسرائيلى  وذلك بدفعهم  للهجوم المكثف على قطاع غزة وبالتالى سقوط قتلى وجرحى .. وهو  ما تدعو إليه  هذه المنظمات الإرهابية المسلحة للرد مرة أخرى لسقوط مزيد من  الضحايا ،  وتظل المناوشات حتى يتم توريط الجيش المصرى فى المواجهة مع  إسرائيل وهو ما  يسعى إليه هؤلاء الخونة .. هذه اللعبة القذرة التى تمارسها  المنظمات  الإرهابية منذ الحروب التى تورطت فيها مصر من عام 1948 إلى حرب  1973 ، فى  الوقت الذى تحملت فيه مصر سقوط ضحايا بالألاف وأعباء إقتصادية  لإعادة بناء  ما أتلفته الحروب ، فى الوقت الذى إلتزمت فيه جميع الدول  العربية بالصمت  وإكتفوا بالشعارات الرنانة والنضال الحنجورى ، والأن بعد  أن كشفنا كل هذه  المؤامرات وأفصحنا عن الدور الذى تمارسه أمريكا وجماعة  الإخوان ومنظمة حماس  وإسرائيل ، يعود نفس السيناريو بأشد وقاحة مستغلين  الظروف التى يمر بها  الوطن من حالة تخبط وشرذمة وعدم إستقرار ، وهو ما  تسعى إليه بعض المنظمات  الإرهابية والمدعومة من الخارج للتخريب داخل مصر  .. وهنا نتساءل حينما سقط  شهداء الهجوم السافر والوقح على أقسام الشرطة فى  العريش وسقط جرحى ، لماذا  لم تشتعل الفضائيات بقيادة المايسترو وائل  الإبراشى والمايسترو محمود سعد  والناشط السياسى المتحول مصطفى بكرى  والحنجورى عمرو أديب والسهتان يسرى  فودة .. إنطلقت كل هذه الحناجر وهى  تراقب الأحداث المشتعلة أمام السفارت  الإسرائيلية لتشحن الغوغاء وتحرك  الشارع لإحداث مزيد من الفوضى ..
**  نعم لم يفت هذا الحادث مشعل الحرائق الداعية صفوت حجازى فسرعان ما ذهب  إلى  السفارة الإسرائيلية لإصدار الفتاوى والتحريض على مزيد من الحرائق وقد  صرح  بأنه يجب طرد السفير الإسرائيلى فورا ووقف تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل  وإعلان  الجهاد وحث الجيش المصرى على الرد الفورى والعسكرى ، وقد تخيل هذا  المناضل  الحنجورى أنه أمام أحد ألعاب الفيديو جيم وما عليه إلا أن يمسك  بالذراع  ليحرك اللعبة كما يشاء ففى ثوانى يمكنه إسقاط جيش بأكمله ، ولم  يدرك هذا  الداعية أن الحروب التى خاضتها مصر أودت بالتنمية إلى وراء سنين  عديدة ..  ورغم أن ضحايا الهجوم الإسرائيلي على الحدود المصرية قد بلغ  عددهم 6 شهداء ،  وهو ما يقارب رقم الشهداء فى أحداث العريش بالهجوم المسلح  على أقسام  الشرطة وترويع مدينة بأكملها وإستعراض القوة من قبل منظمات  إرهابية ملثمة  .. لم نجد حنجورى واحد يطالب بالقصاص من القتلة ،ولم نجد  مظاهرات تندلع فى  القاهرة ومحافظات مصر تطالب بضبط المتأمرين من الخونة  الذين توغلوا داخل  سيناء والعريش ، هذا وقد إستغل الموقف بعض الأجنحة  العسكرية الفلسطينية ،  وأطلقوا البيانات ، فقد أصدرت جماعة التوحيد  والجهاد هذا البيان الذى  تلقفته الصحف وهى فخورة بنقله عبر صحيفتهم ..  يقول البيان " إن أرض الكنانة  وجبال الطور قد دخلت مرحلة جديدة ستكون من  خلالها عنوانا بإذن الله الواحد  الأحد ، فى المرحلة القادمة من الصراع مع  أعداء الله اليهود وذيولهم " ،  وأكدت الجماعة فى بيانها أنها تبارك  السواعد التى دكت حصون العدو اليهودى  فى منطقة إيلات وإنها تحتسب الإخوة  الذين قتلوا فى تلك العملية البطولية  شهداء ، وطالبت هذه الجماعة حكومة  حماس بالإفراج الفورى عن جميع أسرى  السلفية الجهادية وعلى رأسهم الشيخ  "أبو الوليد المقدسى" ، وهذا البيان تم  نشره بجريدة اليوم السابع صفحة  أولى بالبنط الكبير تحت عنوان "جماعة فلسطينية تتوعد بتحويل سيناء إلى أرض  للمعركة مع إسرائيل"  .. وهنا أسأل السيد الهمام رئيس تحرير هذه الجريدة  المسماة باليوم السابع  .. هل تعلم سيدى الفاضل تأثير هذا الخبر المنشور فى  الصفحة الأولى فى صدر  الجريدة ، وما هدفه .. هل لا يدرك السيد رئيس  التحرير أنه يساهم ربما عن  عمد أو ربما عن جهل بتخريب مصر والتحريض على  مزيد من الفوضى .. ونتساءل ما  كم هذا الغباء الذى صار فيه الإعلام المصرى  المقروء والمرئى .. إنها مصر  أيها الأفاقون .. ماذا تريدون منها ؟!! .
**  أما أخطر ما يتم فى الشارع المصرى من الأحداث الجارية هو إنزال العلم   الإسرائيلى ورفع العلم الفلسطينى لجرجرة مصر ودفعها للمواجهة العسكرية مع   إسرائيل .. نعم لقد كانت نكبة 25 يناير هى السبب فى تسلسل الأحداث .. نعم   كنا نحترم هذه المظاهرات والإعتصامات التى لم يتوقف سقف مطالبها على   الإصلاح والعدالة والتنمية بل وصل سقف المطالب إلى إسقاط الدولة وهيبتها   وجعل المتسولين يتجرأون على الوطن ..
**  أخيرا سؤالنا للجيش المصرى .. هل سوف تظل تراقب الأحداث وهى تتصاعد فى   منتهى الخطورة .. نرجو الضرب بيد من حديد على كل عميل وخائن وقابض ثمن   خيانته .. فالوطن أمانة الأن فى حوزتكم .. إنتبهوا قبل فوات الأوان
*​* 
*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (20 أغسطس 2011)

وايت انجل
لو سمحتي لو انتي شايفة ان الثورة نكبة فاحتفظي بالراي لنفسك او تقولي ان الكلام دا بيعبر عن وجهة نظر حضرتك لو سمحتي


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (20 أغسطس 2011)

كل دا عشان خايفين على اسرائيل
وخايفين منها كمان


----------



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2011)

*استاذ رامى .. المقال مطروح فى احد الجرائد الرسميه ... *
*وبالطبع هو رايى واحتفظ به لنفسى ولم افرضه على احد ...*​


----------



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> كل دا عشان خايفين على اسرائيل
> وخايفين منها كمان


*نخاف على اسرائيل ... ممن ... من مصر ...؟؟؟؟؟*
*ونخاف من اسرائيل .. نحن لا نخاف من احد يا اخى .. ولكن يجب علينا ان نكون صادقين*
*اسرائيل لو دب جيشها اقدامه فى مصر ... فهو قادر على ان يتركها اكوام خراب فى خلال 24 ساعه.... *
*هذه حقيقه ... يجب ان نعترف بها ...*​


----------



## coptic eagle (20 أغسطس 2011)

ما تخافش سيناء لن تسقط 
لان بمنتهى البساطه جيشنا مش ضعيف ونفس الناس اللي وقعت النظام هي نفس الناس اللي هدافع عن سيناء
وعلى فكره نظام الرئيس لا يستحق هذه المناحه


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> وايت انجل
> لو سمحتي لو انتي شايفة ان الثورة نكبة فاحتفظي بالراي لنفسك او تقولي ان الكلام دا بيعبر عن وجهة نظر حضرتك لو سمحتي



*انت شايف ان الخراب اللى احنا فيه ده من مصلحة مصر؟؟

أحنا طردنا نظام فاسد

وجيبنا دوله فاسده*


----------



## just member (20 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> وايت انجل
> لو سمحتي لو انتي شايفة ان الثورة نكبة فاحتفظي بالراي لنفسك او تقولي ان الكلام دا بيعبر عن وجهة نظر حضرتك لو سمحتي


سامحنى لرأى لانة مناقد بعض الشيئ لرأيك
ان كنت انت ترى ان الثورة حققت نتائج او متطلبات فا انت  بها الشكل موهوم
ولا اعرف بالحقيقة لماذا تدافع عن الثورة وترفض وصفها بــ(النكبة)
ألم تكن هى الحقيقة؟؟؟
بعيدا عن الاراء الساسية المتاحة بها الموضوع حبيت فقط اكتب عن تعليقك هايدا 
تقدر تقولى كم الدعم الموجود فى مصر للمنتجات الغذائية والتى من المفترض ان تفى الاسر  
الجهة المناقضة... للأسف الناس وصلت لمرحلة انها هتموت من الجوع 

بعد ما كنت بتمشى الى حد ما فى أمان  او على الاقل متطمئن
الجهة المناقضة... هلا بتجد نفسك مهدد بكل شيئ من حولك


بعد ما رصدنا اكثر من حالة جرائم ضد الكنائس والاقباط على مدار سنين مطولة
الجهة المناقضة ... هلا رصدنا عدد مايقرب عن ال9 حالات اعتداء وحرق وقتل واضطهاد متتالية فى اقل من خمسة اشهر

عايزنى احكيلك واكتبلك  احكى واكتب 
لكن صدقنى انت عارف كل اللى انا عايز اقولة
لانك مصرى  اكيد وعرفت معنى النكبة ياللى نحنا فيها

بالاخر ماتحكيش ان الثورة مو نكبة
خليك مدرك حقيقة الوطن  الغالى هلا وتعرف انة انهار بالكامل والذين من المفترض ان يبنوة هما نفسهم من يسرقوة ويأكلة فى لحمة بكل الطرق وبأبشعها
راجع ايام الثورة وانت تعرف اللى عملوا الثورة دول كانو مين وهدفهم اية وعملو اية ووصلونا لأية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سلام ونعمة


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أغسطس 2011)

> ما تخافش سيناء لن تسقط
> لان بمنتهى البساطه جيشنا مش ضعيف ونفس الناس اللي وقعت النظام هي نفس الناس اللي هدافع عن سيناء
> وعلى فكره نظام الرئيس لا يستحق هذه المناحه



موافقة جدا على الكلام ده

وده ابلغ دليل

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188315


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (20 أغسطس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انت شايف ان الخراب اللى احنا فيه ده من مصلحة مصر؟؟
> 
> أحنا طردنا نظام فاسد
> 
> وجيبنا دوله فاسده*




هي فين الدولة يا بابا
الناس كارهة الثورة من وقت قيامها عشان خايفين من ان الاسلاميين يمسكو الدولة مع اننا لسه مش عرفنا مين هيمسكها
ومش مدين فرصة للدولة اصلا انها تقوم
ازاي بنحكم عليها من دلوقتي واحنا حتي مش لينا رئيس جمهورية


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (20 أغسطس 2011)

just member قال:


> سامحنى لرأى لانة مناقد بعض الشيئ لرأيك
> ان كنت انت ترى ان الثورة حققت نتائج او متطلبات فا انت  بها الشكل موهوم
> ولا اعرف بالحقيقة لماذا تدافع عن الثورة وترفض وصفها بــ(النكبة)
> ألم تكن هى الحقيقة؟؟؟
> ...




استاذ جست ميمبر
اكيد انا بحترم راي ووجهة حضرتك يا فندم
وانا اتكلمت كتير قوي في الموضوع دا وبصراحة كل مرة بتكلم فيه بتزيد مرارتي اكتر
عموما اختلاف الراي لا يفسد للود قضية
ولحضرتك مني اجمل وردة


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> هي فين الدولة يا بابا
> الناس كارهة الثورة من وقت قيامها عشان خايفين من ان الاسلاميين يمسكو الدولة مع اننا لسه مش عرفنا مين هيمسكها
> ومش مدين فرصة للدولة اصلا انها تقوم
> ازاي بنحكم عليها من دلوقتي واحنا حتي مش لينا رئيس جمهورية



*حبيبى انا باتكلم من جوه الأحداث ..... وليس من خارجها 

من خرجو يوم 25 يناير .... ماتوا وانتهى دورهم

الموجودين الآن أناس غيرهم ..... لا يقلوا فسادا عن من خلعوه*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (20 أغسطس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبيبى انا باتكلم من جوه الأحداث ..... وليس من خارجها
> 
> من خرجو يوم 25 يناير .... ماتوا وانتهى دورهم
> 
> الموجودين الآن أناس غيرهم ..... لا يقلوا فسادا عن من خلعوه*




وهل دا يابابا مشكلة الثورة ولا مشكلتنا احنا
لو مش كنا صفينا نفسنا ومش عارفين نصفي نفسنا ونعرف نقوم بلدنا
ليه بنلوم على الثورة ونشتمها واحنا العيب فينا احنا اللي مش عارفين نوحد صفنا زي ما وحدناه يوم 25


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> وهل دا يابابا مشكلة الثورة ولا مشكلتنا احنا
> لو مش كنا صفينا نفسنا ومش عارفين نصفي نفسنا ونعرف نقوم بلدنا
> ليه بنلوم على الثورة ونشتمها واحنا العيب فينا احنا اللي مش عارفين نوحد صفنا زي ما وحدناه يوم 25



*وهم فين اللى قاموا بالثورة .... ساكتين ليه ... 

عارف الأجابه ؟؟؟؟

ساكتين لأنهم ميقدروش يقولوا لا لأسلمة الدوله ... ساكتين لما الأوغاد بتوع حماس يقتلوا مصريين .... لكن يهيجوا لما اسرائيل تحمى مواطنيها بضرب مصادر معادية ... حتى لو جوه سيناء .... الدم المصرى مالوش قيمه لو اللى سيله سلاح اسلامى .... لكن نصرخ بهمجية خيبر خيبر لما يكون النزف بسلاح اسرائيلى ...... احنا شعب زباله .... اللى ينكح امى اقوله يا عمى .... طالما انه مسلم ..... فهمت ؟؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (20 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *ولكن طبول المضللين وصاجات العوالم كانت أكثر صخبا من أصوات العقلاء والباكين على الوطن*​


*الحق يقال ..ليس ابلغ من هذه كلمات للتعبير عن واقع المهزلة المحزنة و النكبة التي تعيشها مصر و المسماة ب 25 يناير.*
*حقا لقد كانت ثورة متسولين و عوالم ..ثورة خونه عملاء مغرضين سفهاء ..ثورة شباب تافه مغيب برشامجي صايع لا يعرف وطن و لا ليه انتماء و لا هم له سوي لفت الانتباه و الظهور علي شاشات الفضائيات و لو كان الثمن خراب وطن لا يحسون بذرة ولاء او انتماء له حقيقة*​ 
*اتطلع شوقا لليوم - و هو قريب انشاءالله - الذي فيه يستيقظ المصريون الشرفاء من وهم تلك الثورة المشبوهة*
* هذا اليوم الذي فيه ستعلق المشانق في ميدان التحرير لمكافاة حضرات الثوار المزيفين *
*و ستكون تلك هي مكافاتهم و جزاؤهم حقا من الشعب المصري الشريف الاصيل علي هذا الخراب الذي انزلوه بمصرنا بخيانتهم و مؤامرتهم الدنيئة المسماة بنكبة 25 يناير* .​​​​


----------



## esambraveheart (20 أغسطس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهم فين اللى قاموا بالثورة .... ساكتين ليه ... *
> 
> *عارف الأجابه ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *ساكتين لأنهم ميقدروش يقولوا لا لأسلمة الدوله ... ساكتين لما الأوغاد بتوع حماس يقتلوا مصريين .... لكن يهيجوا لما اسرائيل تحمى مواطنيها بضرب مصادر معادية ... حتى لو جوه سيناء .... الدم المصرى مالوش قيمه لو اللى سيله سلاح اسلامى .... لكن نصرخ بهمجية خيبر خيبر لما يكون النزف بسلاح اسرائيلى ...... احنا شعب زباله .... اللى ينكح امى اقوله يا عمى .... طالما انه مسلم ..... فهمت ؟؟*


*و لو اني لي تحفظ علي بعض الكلمات ..الا اني كمصرى و وطني مخلص اتفق تمام الاتفاق مع المضمون و احيي استاذي علي بلاغة التعبير ..و خلافنا كاشخاص مهما بلغ فهو يتلاشي امام مسيحيتنا و مصريتنا المتاصلة فينا* ​


----------



## just member (20 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> استاذ جست ميمبر
> اكيد انا بحترم راي ووجهة حضرتك يا فندم
> وانا اتكلمت كتير قوي في الموضوع دا وبصراحة كل مرة بتكلم فيه بتزيد مرارتي اكتر
> عموما اختلاف الراي لا يفسد للود قضية
> ولحضرتك مني اجمل وردة


انا مش استاذ يا رامى
انا تقريبا بعمرك او يمكن اصغر
اكيد يا حبيب المسيح
انت على الرحب
واشكرك اكتير لذوقك والوردة كمان


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2011)

*نكبه ما بعدها نكبه 
ومن لا يرى هذا فقط هو يحتاج لمزيد من الوقت ومزيد من الاحداث ليقتنع
من البدايه ونحن نصرخ وندين الثوره المزعومه فسمونا فلول واتهمونا باننا من عشاق الديكتاتوريه ولذتنا  نجدها ف التعذيب والعيش ف فساد
اذا كان ثمن الامان ف الداخل والسلام مع الخارج ان نعيش ف فساد فليحيا الفساد 
لقد وقعنا بأنفسنا ف كارثه كبيره اضاعت الاخضر واليابس داخل البلد واحذروا فما زالت البلد تتجه بقوه للاسف تنحدر بقوه وكأنها تنتحر حزناً وقهراً واتجهت الان الكارثه  للحدود لتضعنا ف كارثه اخرى لجانب قنبله موقوته قد تنفجر ف اى لحظه .
بعض العقلاء الان ممن كانوا يهتفون للثوره ويعادون النظام السابق بدأوا ينتبهون  للوهم الذى صنع من الثوره احلاماً ورديه عن ديمقراطيه لن تكون الا  ف هتافات المتظاهرين 
اذا كان شهداء هذه الثوره المزعومه واللذين معظمهم لا يستحقون هذا اللقب فهناك شهداء اخرون اختلطت دمائهم برمال سيناء الذى لو ضاع شبر واحد منها ستصرخ دمائهم تلعننا للابد 
ومع ذلك لا الوم ع من يعتنق فكر الثوره كل اللوم ع اغلبيتنا الصامته التى ما زالت صامته !!!*


----------



## esambraveheart (20 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نكبه ما بعدها نكبه *
> *ومن لا يرى هذا فقط هو يحتاج لمزيد من الوقت ومزيد من الاحداث ليقتنع*
> *من البدايه ونحن نصرخ وندين الثوره المزعومه فسمونا فلول واتهمونا باننا من عشاق الديكتاتوريه ولذتنا نجدها ف التعذيب والعيش ف فساد*
> *اذا كان ثمن الامان ف الداخل والسلام مع الخارج ان نعيش ف فساد فليحيا الفساد *
> ...


*ايه الحلاوه دي يا زعيم؟؟؟*
*كنتي فين من الصبح يا دونا ؟؟؟؟*
:big29::big29::big29:
:big29::big29::big29::big29:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *** أما أخطر ما يتم فى الشارع المصرى من الأحداث الجارية هو إنزال العلم الإسرائيلى ورفع العلم الفلسطينى لجرجرة مصر ودفعها للمواجهة العسكرية مع إسرائيل .. نعم لقد كانت نكبة 25 يناير هى السبب فى تسلسل الأحداث .. نعم كنا نحترم هذه المظاهرات والإعتصامات التى لم يتوقف سقف مطالبها على الإصلاح والعدالة والتنمية بل وصل سقف المطالب إلى إسقاط الدولة وهيبتها وجعل المتسولين يتجرأون على الوطن ..​​*​​


 

*رأيي الشخصي احتفظ بيه لنفسي*
*عشان عارف هيكون ايه مصيره*
*لكن هقول كلمه واحده*
*عليه العوض فيكي يا مصر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبيبى انا باتكلم من جوه الأحداث ..... وليس من خارجها *
> 
> *من خرجو يوم 25 يناير .... ماتوا وانتهى دورهم*
> 
> *الموجودين الآن أناس غيرهم ..... لا يقلوا فسادا عن من خلعوه*


 

*عندك حق استاذي*
*شباب الثوره ماتوا*
*اللي موجودين الان*
*بلطجيه ومفسدين* 
*يبقي الثوره عملت ايه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و لو اني لي تحفظ علي بعض الكلمات ..الا اني كمصرى و وطني مخلص اتفق تمام الاتفاق مع المضمون و احيي استاذي علي بلاغة التعبير ..و خلافنا كاشخاص مهما بلغ فهو يتلاشي امام مسيحيتنا و مصريتنا المتاصلة فينا* ​



*شكرا على التقييم ..... والخلاف فى الرأى وارد وطبيعى *


----------



## esambraveheart (20 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *رأيي الشخصي احتفظ بيه لنفسي*
> *عشان عارف هيكون ايه مصيره*
> *لكن هقول كلمه واحده*​
> 
> *عليه العوض فيكي يا مصر*​



*مش مضيعنا غير السكوت و مصر بتضيع قدام عينينا*
*بدل النواح ..قول رايك يا ابني ..و مش ضروري يعجب الكل ..لانه مستحيل يعجب الكل*​​​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *مش مضيعنا غير السكوت و مصر بتضيع قدام عينينا*
> 
> *بدل النواح ..قول رايك يا ابني ..و مش ضروري يعجب الكل ..لانه مستحيل يعجب الكل* ​


 

*السكوت افضل استاذ عصام*
*علي الاقل في الوقت الحالي*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (20 أغسطس 2011)

طيب يا جماعة
ياريت يرجع تاني عصر حسني مبارك
وايام امن الدولة وهتك عرض المواطنين في اقسام الشرطة
ياريت كله يرجع زي الاول


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> طيب يا جماعة
> ياريت يرجع تاني عصر حسني مبارك
> وايام امن الدولة وهتك عرض المواطنين في اقسام الشرطة
> ياريت كله يرجع زي الاول



*رامى ...... حسنى مبارك كان طاغية * ..... متفقين فى هذا

لكن ما حدث لا يمكن تسميته ثوره ..... لكن ممكن نسميه انفجار .... الضغط زاد فحدث انفجار واطاح بالوضع ...

ثم ماذا ؟؟؟؟ 

هل لدينا ثقافة التغيير ..... لا
هل لدينا ثقافة أحترام الآخر .... لا
هل لدينا أمانه فى حب مصر .... لا
هل المصريين يحبون بلدهم فعلا .... لا
مصر طول عمرها كالبقره الحلوب .... خيرها للغير 
فنحن على اعتاب هاوية .... ستأكل الأخضر واليابس .... لأننا فقدنا الضمير والأخلاق ومخافة ربنا 
والأمة التى يستشرى فيها هذا ..... لابد أن تفنى وتتلاشى ... هذا قانون السماء*


----------



## esambraveheart (20 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> طيب يا جماعة
> ياريت يرجع تاني عصر حسني مبارك
> وايام امن الدولة وهتك عرض المواطنين في اقسام الشرطة
> ياريت كله يرجع زي الاول


*مش احسن من ايام هتك عرض بناتنا علنا في كل شارع وفي وضح النهار ؟؟؟؟*
*ما يخافش من الشرطه ...الا الحرامي و اللي عامل عمله*​


----------



## esambraveheart (20 أغسطس 2011)

*استاذ صوت صارخ *
*الرجاء سحب الاهانه التي وجهتها توا للسيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك في المشاركه26 *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> وايت انجل
> لو سمحتي لو انتي شايفة ان الثورة نكبة فاحتفظي بالراي لنفسك او تقولي ان الكلام دا بيعبر عن وجهة نظر حضرتك لو سمحتي



*رامى من فضلك بلاش الاسلوب ده 
من حق كل شخص ان يقول رأيه طالما ف اطار الاحترام 
ان تطلب من اى شخص يخالفك الرأى ان يصمت هذا شىء مهين ومرفوض ارجو الا يتكرر منك هذا مره اخرى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *استاذ صوت صارخ *
> *الرجاء سحب الاهانه التي وجهتها توا للسيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك في المشاركه26 *​



*حبيبى اتفقنا ان لكل انسان حرية فى الرأى *


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (20 أغسطس 2011)

> *رامى من فضلك بلاش الاسلوب ده
> من حق كل شخص ان يقول رأيه طالما ف اطار الاحترام
> ان تطلب من اى شخص يخالفك الرأى ان يصمت هذا شىء مهين ومرفوض ارجو الا يتكرر منك هذا مره اخرى *




انا مقولتش كدا على فكرة
انا طلبت بس ان الراي يكون معبر عن الشخص للواحد
يعني رامي لما يقول حاجة يكون الكلام بيعبر عن وجهه نظره
وانا بصراحة شايف ان كلمة نكبة على الثورة تطاول عليها
وشايف ان فيها جرح لمشاعر اللي شارك فيها
وشايف ان لو حد قال على اللي بيقولو كدا نفس اللي بيقولوه على الثورة
هتتحذف مشاركته وهينطرد

وبجد يا جماعة
انا بصلي لربنا دلوقتي ان امن الدولة يرجع تاني
وترجع بقي ايام هتك الاعراض في الاقسام
ياااااااااااااااااااااااه في الايام الحلوة دي تاني


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *حقا هي ثورة وهم و خداع افتعلها حفنة ممثلين كذابين و شوية نصابين*[/CENTER]



*كلام غلط طبعا ..... كلنا كنا ضد هذا الفاسد .... لكن الآن .... شلة المنتفعين هى اللى حوالين الكيكه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> انا مقولتش كدا على فكرة
> انا طلبت بس ان الراي يكون معبر عن الشخص للواحد
> يعني رامي لما يقول حاجة يكون الكلام بيعبر عن وجهه نظره
> وانا بصراحة شايف ان كلمة نكبة على الثورة تطاول عليها
> ...



*يا رامى اختنا وايت مش صاحبة المقال والامانه بتقتضى تنقله زى ما هو دون تعديل او اضافه 
كونها هى وانا وغيرنا ايدناه ده من حقنا زى ما هو من حقك تدخل تعارضه وتقول رأيك فيه 
المهم ان اختلافنا يكون ف اطار من الاحترام وباسلوب خالى من توجيه اهانه او تجريح لاى شخص
ممكن بقى نكتفى بتشتييت الموضوع ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2011)

*الاخ عصام والاخ رامى مش معقوله كل حوار تدخلوه يقلب بخناقه وبنضطر لغلق الموضوع بدون اى ذنب لصاحبه
اعتقد اننا اكبر من كده واعتقد انه ان الاوان نتعلم ثقافة الاختلاف لاننا لو فشلنا ف مجرد اقامة حوار عبر الانترنت بدون مشاكل عمرنا ما هننجح ف قيادة بلدنا ولا هنكون مستحقين للديمقراطيه اللى الكل بيسعى ليها *


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (20 أغسطس 2011)

> *لمهم ان اختلافنا يكون ف اطار من الاحترام وباسلوب خالى من توجيه اهانه او تجريح لاى شخص
> ممكن بقى نكتفى بتشتييت الموضوع ؟؟*




اه طبعا ممكن
بس انا عاوز اسال حضرتك سؤال وياريت تجاوبيني بعيد عن كونك مؤيدة او معارضة للثورة
دلوقتي انا لو شتمت حد في المنتدي
عقابي هيكون تعديل الشتيمة بس
ولا هيكون طردي عشان شتمت ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> اه طبعا ممكن
> بس انا عاوز اسال حضرتك سؤال وياريت تجاوبيني بعيد عن كونك مؤيدة او معارضة للثورة
> دلوقتي انا لو شتمت حد في المنتدي
> عقابي هيكون تعديل الشتيمة بس
> ولا هيكون طردي عشان شتمت ؟



*لا القسم هنا ولا الموضوع مختص بسؤالك ده يا رامى 
من فضلك لو عندك شكوى من مشاركه او شخص او حتى مشرف
 ف قسم للشكاوى قدم شكوتك وهيتم التعامل معاها *


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (20 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا القسم هنا ولا الموضوع مختص بسؤالك ده يا رامى
> من فضلك لو عندك شكوى من مشاركه او شخص او حتى مشرف
> ف قسم للشكاوى قدم شكوتك وهيتم التعامل معاها *




حاضر
وشكرا لتعب حضرتك وهفتح موضوع دلوقتي في القسم المختص


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2011)

*تنبيه ..
اى مشاركه خارجه عن نطاق الموضوع ستحذف فوراً 
ولو تكرر تعمد مخالفة التنبيه سيكون هناك تصرف ادارى مع الامر واتمنى الا نصل لهذا الحد
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## just member (20 أغسطس 2011)

ما بكفى بقى تعبتونا نفسيا
اية شغل الاطفال دة؟؟؟


----------



## esambraveheart (20 أغسطس 2011)

*نرجع للموضوع*
*و حقا هي نكبه بكل المقاييس و خدعه جهنميه تبنتها الجماعات السلفيه و الاخوان المسلمين بتواطؤ امريكي مسبق لتكون وسيلة تسهل لهم الاستيلاء علي الحكم في مصر و فرض النظام الديكتاتورى القمعي العنصري الاسلامي علي الشعب المصرى و الغاء كل اوجه الديمقراطيه و الحرية في البلاد بعد اسلمة الدولة و جرها عنوة للدخول في مواجهة عسكرية مع اسرائيل من اجل خاطر جماعات حماس و فتح و الجهاد الاسلامي الارهابية*​​


----------



## grges monir (20 أغسطس 2011)

> *هل لدينا ثقافة التغيير ..... لا
> هل لدينا ثقافة أحترام الآخر .... لا*


دى الخلاصة فعلا استاذى
من يقول ان شعب مصر شعب ثقاقة وحضارة فهو واهم
 الادق فى التعبير انة كان شعب ثقافة وحضارة
الان الهمجية والتخلف الفكرى والتعليمى والثقافى هما العنوان الرئيسى لغالبية الشعب المصرى


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> دى الخلاصة فعلا استاذى
> من يقول ان شعب مصر شعب ثقاقة وحضارة فهو واهم
> الادق فى التعبير انة كان شعب ثقافة وحضارة
> الان الهمجية والتخلف الفكرى والتعليمى والثقافى هما العنوان الرئيسى لغالبية الشعب المصرى


*من اهم مبادئ تلك الثوره المزيفه و من اهم ركائزها الباس الديكتاتوريه رداء الديمقراطيه و مصادرة اراء المعارضين و اسكاتهم و التشكيك في وطنيتهم اما بتكفيرهم او اتهامهم بالعمالة او اتهامهم بالفساد ..*
*الديمقراطية المزيفه الوهميه ستكون هي حصاد تلك النكبة التي يسمونها ثورة*
*القذافي و الاسد و صالح عندهم الف حق في اللي بيعملوه*​​​​


----------

